# Lyrics-A Place For Songwriters To Share Their Lyrics.



## Stashman (Jul 29, 2011)

I noticed we needed a lyric category. This is a great place for songwriters/lyricist to share their lyrics with the world. Before posting you should copyright anything you share. Better safe than sorry.

*Life Changes*​
*Walking In the sun with my head up high
Taking my time to count the clouds in the sky.
She spoke the words I had been longing to hear
Filled my heart full of cheer.
She said, "She'd love me till the end of time."
The words began to dance around in my mind.
I finally found someone that could make me smile
So I'm walking in the sun mile after mile.

Life changes I don't why
Adding stars to the sky.
Life changes you know it's true
What'cha going to do?
If it can change for me it can change for you.

Walking in the rain with my head hung low
My clothes are soaking wet and so is my soul.
She spoke the words that I had dreaded to hear
Can't get'em out of my ear.
She said, "It's over our love was through"
Those were the blackest words that I ever knew.
She found someone that could make her smile
So I'm walking in the rain mile after mile.

Life Changes I don't know why
Stealing stars from the sky.
Life changes you know it's true
What'cha going to do?
If it can change for me it can change for you.

Sometimes it happy,
Sometimes it's sad,
Sometimes it's good,
Sometimes it's bad.
Sometimes it's up,
Sometimes it's down,
Sometimes you float,
Other times you drown.

Life changes I don't know why
As sure as stars in the sky.
Life changes you know it's true
What'cha going to do?
If it can change for me it can change for you.

Walking in the sun.
Walking in the rain.​*


----------



## St.Blues (Jul 30, 2011)

Stash, Is your song to be palyed and express in a particular venue.. Blues, rock, country?
Good job... 

Blues..
a fellow song writer.......


----------



## Stashman (Jul 30, 2011)

St.Blues said:


> Stash, Is your song to be palyed and express in a particular venue.. Blues, rock, country?
> Good job...
> 
> Blues..
> a fellow song writer.......



Better to let you hear it for yourself. 

Follow the link to some of my songs and video. You will see "Life Changes" listed there
in both MP3 and video.

Let me know what ya think.

SoundClick artist: Tunaduck Productions - We are a song writing team with a 35 year collaboration. Gary Duckett Writes the lyrics and Rusty T


----------



## freedombecki (Aug 9, 2011)

Stashman said:


> St.Blues said:
> 
> 
> > Stash, Is your song to be palyed and express in a particular venue.. Blues, rock, country?
> ...


I think your group has phenomenal talent. What I'm hearing is good and then some.


----------



## freedombecki (Aug 9, 2011)

Stashman, I didn't know this thread was here. I'm working on something that's more like a lyric than it is poetry, but it doesn't have much of a rock star type theme, and it's a wip (work in progress). I think I'll go swipe it off the poetry forum and bring it over here to work on it from time to time. I've written music (lost most of it in the moves we've made, prolly.) but it's not always as rhythmical as your band's very good drummer. I don't know. It's not really a song yet. Maybe I should work on it some more.


----------



## Ropey (Oct 3, 2011)

Stashman said:


> Let me know what ya think.



Life Changes (Long Version)



Very very...

Whoever is pulling the base has a long thumb...  Really a thunder thumber. He needs to come up a bit imo and the drum a bit back. 

Great lyrics and a good voice...


----------



## mona88 (Jan 8, 2012)

Great lyrics guys! You've got the talent!


----------



## eots (Jan 8, 2012)

Down by the river.. I called your name..Down by the river.. darlin this aint no game

Now I was thinkin ,,bout times been and gone...and I will tell you a story about a walk along

down by the river I heard ya shout my name,,,Down by the river its a cryin shame

Down by the river I crossed the line...Down by the river was your time for dyin 

so now good bye baby..it s not to hard to see..when I think about you..this is where 

you'll be...down by the river I sing my ol song ..down by the river you wont sing along

down by the river...


----------

